# ellie mae



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Im so proud of my lil lady beetle!!!


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow Ellie is a pretty girl! She has such a unique look!!


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

I really love her.. shes the only dog ive had that i love and can piss me off all at once..


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

ell - get married 3 times ! I know what you say - just kidding ! Love the V - love the breed - LOL


----------



## ironman_stittsville (Oct 12, 2011)

... how did you get her to sit still?

;D
Rh.


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

Lots of farting noises.. lol neighbors pry thought i was higher than a georgia pine lol


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

Beautiful!! <3 her to death.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Love those ears!!!


----------



## elliesmom (May 21, 2012)

She got her grandads ears.dads feet. Not sure what from mom.. i hope she gets super big!!!


----------

